# New York City last week



## Barnardgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

LMAO at this...










It is true though, here everyone has a dog and it is just disgusting when you are walking down the street and see dog s*** and pet owners don't clean after their dogs. But the thing that I hate the most is that these laws (no car audio noise, clean up after your dog, don't litter, etc) are only enforced in rich areas of the cities.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

That one is great too. Actually all that frusted taxi drivers honked their way through SoHo.


----------



## mister B (Jul 5, 2008)

Since the thread is about ny city, i would apreciatte if you posted some from queens, bronx, brooklyn, thanks in advance


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry I just spend all my time in Manhattan.

Grand Central from outside and inside




































Next to the Public Library


















Tourists everywhere 


















The last church standing.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

wow. im sure it would blow me away!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice photos!


----------

